# Sno Pro Home 3000 Jack



## Schooz13165 (Dec 6, 2015)

The jack on my Curtis Sno Pro Home 3000 is slowly settling when not on the truck. Any ideas?


----------



## gmcsnowboss (Dec 11, 2011)

Schooz13165 said:


> The jack on my Curtis Sno Pro Home 3000 is slowly settling when not on the truck. Any ideas?


I'm no mechanic, but I have a Curtis. My tank leaked, and would drift down. You may have a hyd valve issue. I'd check the valve body schematics and clean from there


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There is some info in here, but getting parts is dam hard. Remove and clean the valve.


----------

